# Forum Confusion



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

Looks like there's some confusion about this forum's purpose; any idea why posts keep showing up relative to other topics?

Perhaps people are ending up here to discuss something related to "Water..." because the rest of the forum title isn't visible on whatever they're using to view it?

Anyway, just curious...

Moderators: Please move the unrelated threads to their appropriate forums, and feel free to delete this thread as well.

Thanks!:beer:


----------

